# Dv 2016



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

The eligibility criteria for DV 2016 (us visa lottery) specifies that if we were born in an Eligible country then only we can apply(regardless of our nationality). Do we have to prove that we are native to the eligible country.

I was born in UAE while both the parents were living there for job purpose (they have Pakistani Nationality). I also have the Pakistani nationality since I was born. I never became UAE national.

Does this mean that I still can apply as they are only asking for Birth (not the nationality) ?


----------

